# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Cancun( Mêhicô) vẻ đẹp đầy quyến rũ

## hangnt

_Nguồn: website báo Phụ Nữ_

Cancun là một thành phố ven biển thuộc tiểu bang Quintana Roo của Mêhicô. Cancun nổi tiếng thế giới với các khu nghỉ mát tuyệt vời.

Nơi đây có nhiều đầm phá và đảo, hệ thống khách sạn hiện đại tọa lạc ven bờ biển. Hàng năm có khoảng hơn 2 triệu du khách đến tham quan thành phố xinh đẹp này và hầu hết du khách đều mong muốn trở lại vì nơi đây có nhiều điều thú vị và hấp dẫn.


Biển Cancun nổi tiếng với bãi cát trắng xinh đẹp và dòng nước trong xanh. Du khách có thể tắm nắng hay hòa mình vào dòng nước biển mát lạnh và vui đùa thỏa thích cùng bạn bè, người thân.

Các khu nghỉ dưỡng ở Cancun luôn tổ chức tour du lịch giải trí dưới nước dành cho du khách yêu thiên nhiên và thích phiêu lưu mạo hiểm. Đáng chú ý nhất trong các hoạt động giải trí dưới nước là bơi lặn khám phá lòng đại dương. Du khách sẽ được hướng dẫn cụ thể các kĩ năng bơi lặn và được trang bị dụng cụ lặn cần thiết. Sẽ có một hướng dẫn viên bơi lặn chuyên nghiệp theo du khách trong suốt quá trình lặn. Tham gia vào hoạt động này, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển cả với những rạn san hô đầy màu sắc, nhiều loài cá quý hiếm và nhiều điều thú vị khác của đại dương. 


Cũng giống như những thành phố khác ở Mêhicô, Cancun cũng là một trong những điểm du lịch tuyệt vời của vùng biển Caribê với hoạt động bơi lặn và câu cá.

Đến với Cancun, du khách không thể bỏ qua các chuyến tham quan công trình kiến trúc Chichen Itza và Tulum cổ xưa của đế chế Maya. Đây là những công trình cổ nổi tiếng, phản ánh nền văn hóa của người Maya còn sót lại ở Mêhicô. Với lối kiến trúc Maya độc đáo, Chichen Itza và Tulum đã thu hút sự quan tâm của đông đảo du khách quốc tế đến tham quan và tìm hiểu.


Học viện quốc gia chuyên nghiên cứu về nhân trắc học và lịch sử của Mêhicô cũng là một địa chỉ du lịch đáng được tham quan. Nơi đây có nhiều di tích quan trọng để du khách tìm hiểu về lịch sử và nét văn hóa độc đáo của người Mêhicô.

Một trong những điểm đáng chú ý mà du khách có thể cảm nhận được khi đến CanCun là hầu hết các hệ thống nhà hàng- khách sạn và khu nghỉ dưỡng ở đây luôn hoạt động nhộn nhịp đáp ứng nhu cầu của đông đảo du khách đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Du khách sẽ được thưởng thức nhiều món ngon và tận hưởng các dịch vụ tiện nghi sẵn có ở đây. Cuộc sống ban đêm ở Cancun luôn sôi động với các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí vui nhộn. Du khách sẽ có những phút giây thư giãn vui vẻ và hứng khởi cùng người thân trong chuyến du lịch đến  vùng đất này.

----------


## showluo

Chậc chậc, thật là đẹp.
Nhìn khách sạn mọc lên như nấm thế kia chắc du lịch ở đây phát triển lắm

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Bác bạn mình đến Cancun 1 lần rồi
Bảo tuyệt lắm, đúng là nơi đáng để đi

----------


## thientai206

biển trong xanh thế

----------


## dung89

trời ban cho nơi này bãi biển đệp đệp quá :hehe:

----------

